# Recording capacity



## yerksha puddin (Nov 25, 2003)

VM advertise a recording capacity of around 500 (I think the 5000 on their Welcome/Introduction screen is a typo) hours SD and 150 hours HD but my System Info screen states "Up to" 99 hours HD and 325 hours SD. A reduction of 1/3rd! Anybody know why?


----------



## The Wishlist (Dec 7, 2010)

yerksha puddin said:


> VM advertise a recording capacity of around 500 (I think the 5000 on their Welcome/Introduction screen is a typo) hours SD and 150 hours HD but my System Info screen states "Up to" 99 hours HD and 325 hours SD. A reduction of 1/3rd! Anybody know why?


Curious about this myself after doing the PVR comparison document. On VM's TiVo press release its 500 hours (SD) and in the TiVo guide document its 400/100 (SD/HD).


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Approximate figures? I wouldn't read too much into it.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

As it records the digital stream, you can't have any except a rough estimate in terms of hours.


----------



## dmchapman (Nov 1, 2001)

500 hours of the low bitrate channels (say, home shopping for example?). 400 hours of movie channel or something higher bitrate?

Or, for variable bit rate channels, 400 hours of fast moving high bitrate stuff, 500 hours of largely static video?

Darren - still not even had his phonecall :-(((((


----------



## yerksha puddin (Nov 25, 2003)

OK, I agree that you cannot accurately say how much disc space will be used for each recording but the key words from the Tivo box are "UP TO" which means "NO MORE THAN" 325 hours. If the box is saying no more than 325 hours, how can VM ads say about 4 or 5 hundred?

P.S. Can somebody else please check that theirs says the same amount as mine (perhaps I've got a smaller capacity disc or it's been formatted smaller)?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

No. Figures confirmed; 325 SD, 99 HD.


----------

